# werden öde und hässlich gewesen sein (Vermutung, Futur Perfekt)



## gvergara

Halo allerseits,

Ich frage mich, ob dieser Satz sich einfacher umschreiben lässt, indem man ein nicht so kompliziertes Tempus verwendet. Kontext: Ein Jung guckt viele alte Frauen an, die an ihm vorbeilaufen. Und er kann sich kaum vorstellen, dass diese alten, hässlichen Frauen einmal schon jung wären. _Ein paar *werden* auch damals schon öde und hässlich *gewesen sein*_.

Danke im Voraus,

Gonzalo


----------



## JClaudeK

gvergara said:


> ein nicht so kompliziertes Tempus


_Ein paar *waren wahrscheinlich* auch damals schon öde und hässlich._


----------



## gvergara

Danke. Könnte man stattdessen _Ein paar *mussten* auch damals schon öde und hasslich *gewesen sein*_ sagen (wie in meiner anderen Frage)?


----------



## JClaudeK

Ja, das könnte man. Aber dann ist es mehr als eine Vermutung, das wäre schon fast eine Gewissheit.


----------



## elroy

"Mussten"? Echt? Das kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. "Müssen" oder "müssten", ja, aber "mussten"?

Und ich sehe keinen erheblichen Unterschied zu "werden".


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> "Mussten"? Echt? Das kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. "Müssen"  oder "müssten", ja, aber "mussten"?


mussten  Wie hier: gewesen sein mussten
"müssen"  
"müssten"  Stattdessen wäre (als Vermutung) möglich: _Ein paar *dürften*  auch damals schon öde und hässlich *gewesen sein*. (*=* Ein paar *werden*  auch damals schon öde und hässlich *gewesen sein*.)_



elroy said:


> Und ich sehe keinen erheblichen Unterschied zu "werden"


"einen erheblichen Unterschied" nicht aber immerhin eine Nuance.


----------



## elroy

Also dass "mussten" (in dieser Bedeutung) richtig sei, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Du stimmst zu, dass "müssen" richtig ist. Hat denn der Satz mit Präsens und mit Präteritum etwa ein und dieselbe Bedeutung?? Das kann doch nicht wahr sein.

Ob "müssten" richtig ist, sei erst mal dahingestellt. Das habe ich wahrscheinlich nie so verwendet, nur kam es mir spontan als denkbare Variante vor.

Aber "mussten"??

Du hast mich gestern nicht angerufen. Du musst müde gewesen sein.

Würdest Du wirklich "Du musstest müde gewesen sein" sagen?? Das wirkt irgendwie doppelt gemoppelt (zweimal Bezug auf die Vergangenheit).


----------



## Sowka

Guten Abend 

Ich stimme elroy zu. Korrekt ist nach meinem Verständnis: "Sie müssen öd und hässlich gewesen sein"; "du musst müde gewesen sein" (und ich finde die Formulierung in dem verlinkten Thread falsch).


----------



## Frieder

gvergara said:


> Ein paar *mussten* auch damals schon öde und hasslich *gewesen sein*


... finde ich völig in Ordnung. 


Sowka said:


> "Sie müssen öd und hässlich gewesen sein"


... ist, was der Ich-Erzähler denkt (Präsens)
Die Geschichte spielt aber in der Vergangenheit, und es handelt sich um eine Art indirekter Rede. Dann passt es wieder (meiner Meinung nach).


----------



## elroy

Frieder said:


> Die Geschichte spielt aber in der Vergangenheit


 Woher hast Du das?


gvergara said:


> Ein Jung guckt viele alte Frauen an, die an ihm vorbeilaufen. Und er kann sich kaum vorstellen, dass diese alten, hässlichen Frauen einmal schon jung wären. _Ein paar *werden* auch damals schon öde und hässlich *gewesen sein*_.


----------



## gvergara

elroy said:


> Woher hast Du das?


Das stimmt, elroy. Die Geschichte spielt sich doch in der Vergangenheit ab.


----------



## elroy

Aber es heißt im Original "werden", das drückt die Gedanken des Jungen aus. Die entsprechende "müssen"-Variante ist "müssen".


----------



## Piotr_WRF

gvergara said:


> Danke. Könnte man stattdessen _Ein paar *mussten* auch damals schon öde und hasslich *gewesen sein*_ sagen (wie in meiner anderen Frage)?





Frieder said:


> ... finde ich völig in Ordnung.
> 
> ... ist, was der Ich-Erzähler denkt (Präsens)
> Die Geschichte spielt aber in der Vergangenheit, und es handelt sich um eine Art indirekter Rede. Dann passt es wieder (meiner Meinung nach).



Ich kann es nicht wirklich erklären, aber auch ich finde den Satz korrekt und sogar idiomatisch. Vielleicht ist das ein literarischer Stil.


----------



## JClaudeK

_


Piotr_WRF said:



			ich finde den Satz korrekt und sogar idiomatisch
		
Click to expand...

_Ich auch, und zwar beide Formen:
_
Ein paar* müssen/ mussten* auch damals schon* öde und hässlich *gewesen sein.*_
*Vergangenheit_*
*_
Vielleicht kannst du das nicht nachvollziehen, elroy, weil es für "must" keine Präteritumsform gibt. In beiden Fällen wird mit "*must have been*" übersetzt.


----------



## Hutschi

Du musstest müde gewesen sein. = ich denke, Du warst müde unter den gegebenen Umständen. = Du dürftest müde gewesen sein, “dürftest“ ist eine etwas schwächere Vermutung als “musstest“.
Du müsstest müde gewesen sein. = Ich wundere mich, dass Du nicht müde gewesen bist (obwohl du zu Beispiel so lange wach warst) / Du warst sehr lange wach, eigentlich musstest/müsstest du müde gewesen sein.


----------



## Kajjo

_(A) Manche werden auch damals schon hässlich gewesen sein. <analog Original>
(B) Manche waren wahrscheinlich auch damals schon hässlich. <analog Antwort von JClaudeK>_

Zunächst einmal ist diese Antwort von JClaudeK perfekt. Die Bedeutung wird sehr gut wiedergegeben und die ungewöhnliche Konstruktion "wird gewesen sein" durch "war wahrscheinlich" optimal erklärt.

Der Kontext lautet in idiomatischem Deutsch:
_
Er kann sich nicht vorstellen, dass alle diese Frauen früher einmal schön waren. Manche werden auch damals schon hässlich gewesen sein._

Im Laufe der Diskussion wurden dann drei weitere Varianten vorgeschlagen.
_
(1) Manche mussten auch damals schon hässlich gewesen sein.
(2) Manche müssen auch damals schon hässlich gewesen sein.
(3) Manche müssten auch damals schon hässlich gewesen sein._

Prinzipiell funktionieren alle drei Varianten und ergeben grammatische und für sich genommen idiomatische Sätze. Unter Berücksichtigung des Kontext sind aber nur die Varianten (1) und (2) sinngemäß gleichwertig mit dem Original. 

Variante (3) dagegen unterscheidet sich semantisch und fügt eine irreale Konnotation hinzu, die hier nicht passt; man würde irgendwie ein "aber..." ergänzen, das hier nicht beabsichtigt ist:

_(3a) Eigentlich müssten manche auch damals schon hässlich gewesen sein, aber die Abiturfotos beweisen, dass alle früher hübsch waren._

Es bleibt abschließend festzustellen, dass die ursprünglichen Varianten (A) und (B) weitaus idiomatischer, passender und empfehlenswerter sind.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> _(1) Manche mussten auch damals schon hässlich gewesen sein.
> (2) Manche müssen auch damals schon hässlich gewesen sein.
> (3) Manche müssten auch damals schon hässlich gewesen sein._
> 
> Prinzipiell funktionieren alle drei Varianten und ergeben grammatische und für sich genommen idiomatische Sätze. Unter Berücksichtigung des Kontext sind aber nur die Varianten (1) und (2) sinngemäß gleichwertig mit dem Original.


Das sehe ich genauso.


----------



## elroy

Gibt es denn überhaupt keinen Unterschied zwischen 1 (Präteritum) und 2 (Präsens)?


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Gibt es denn überhaupt keinen Unterschied zwischen 1 (Präteritum) und 2 (Präsens)?


Inhaltlich eigentlich nicht. Es ist eher eine Frage davon, welchen vorausgehenden Satz man als Kontext sieht, also ob es eine Fortsetzung dessen ist, was der Junge gedacht hat oder eine Aussage des Erzählers, was der Junge gedacht hat. Beides funktioniert für mich ganz gut.


----------



## bearded

Was geschieht bitte ohne 'gewesen'?    ''Manche mussten schon damals hässlich sein'' : nicht idiomatisch? Oder semantisch anders...?


----------



## Hutschi

Semantisch anders.
Ungefähr: Viele machten sich damals schon absichtlich hässlich, obwohl oder weil das schlecht ankam.
Vergleiche: “Das ist Unfug. Warum musstest du das tun?“

Weitere Bedeutungen sind kontextabhängig. “Viele wurden gezwungen, hässlich zu sein.“ Ich vermute, das ist in dieser Bedeutung sehr selten.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded man said:


> Was geschieht bitte ohne 'gewesen'? ''Manche mussten schon damals hässlich sein'' : nicht idiomatisch? Oder semantisch anders...?


Gar nicht idiomatisch. Wenn überhaupt würde man es semantisch abweichend als "Manche mussten sich schon damals hässlich machen" verstehen, was voraussetzen würde, dass man sich überhaupt selbst hässlich machen kann. Geht also insgesamt eigentlich gar nicht.

Die Konstruktion selbst ist aber grammatisch, z.B.:

_Manche mussten schon als Kind hart arbeiten.
Viele mussten damals hungern._


----------



## Hutschi

Genau. 

In Kajjos Interpretation (die meiner zweiten entspricht) funktioniert es nicht.

Auf jeden Fall ändert sich die Bedeutung gegenüber der Ausgangsfrage.

Interessant für mich ist, dass Kajjo offensichtlich meine erste Interpretation nicht kennt, es sieht für mich im Moment so aus.

"Manche mussten schon damals hässlich sein!"
"Verstehe ich ungefähr in der gleichen semantischen Ebene wie "Warum musst du dich nur immer so hässlich machen?"


----------



## bearded

Danke, Hutschi und Kajjo.
Wenn ich richtig verstehe, stellt also der Satz ohne 'gewesen' (abgesehen von der Idiomatizität) keinesfalls den Ausdruck einer Vermutung mehr dar. Das ist genau,wessen ich mich vergewissern wollte.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Gibt es denn überhaupt keinen Unterschied zwischen 1 (Präteritum) und 2 (Präsens)?


Es gibt im Prinzip zwei Lesarten für die epistemische Verwendung von _müssen_ in der Vergangenheit:
_Manche mussten auch damals schon hässlich gewesen sein. = Es *musste* schon *damals* so gewesen sein, dass sie hässlich waren.
Manche müssen auch damals schon hässlich gewesen sein. = Es muss_ [Präsens in zeitloser Bedeutung] _so sein, dass sie *damals hässlich waren*._
Einmal wird der Zeitkontext, auf den sich die Vermutung bezieht, in das epistemische _müssen_ selbst kodiert und einmal wird es als zeitlos aufgefasst, etwa auf die Art wie analytische Aussagen der Art _eins plus eins *ist* zwei_ zeitlos sind.

Im Prinzip läuft das auf dasselbe hinaus.


bearded man said:


> Was geschieht bitte ohne 'gewesen'? ''Manche mussten schon damals hässlich sein'' : nicht idiomatisch? Oder semantisch anders...?


Hier überwiegt die nicht-übertragene Bedeutung von _müssen_ (=_eine Verpflichtung haben_) und blockiert die übertragene, epistemische Bedeutung (=_eine starke Vermutung haben_).


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Hier überwiegt die nicht-übertragene Bedeutung von _müssen_ (=_eine Verpflichtung haben_) und blockiert die übertragene, epistemische Bedeutung (=_eine starke Vermutung haben_).


Danke, berndf.  Da sieht man den Unterschied zwischen unseren Sprachen ganz klar: auf Italienisch ist der Satz ''_Alcune dovevano essere brutte già anche allora'' _eher als Vermutung zu verstehen, es überwiegt also die übertragene Bedeutung (dies lag auch meiner Frage zugrunde).


----------



## Hutschi

> #24 Danke, Hutschi und Kajjo.
> Wenn ich richtig verstehe, stellt also der Satz ohne 'gewesen' (abgesehen von der Idiomatizität) keinesfalls den Ausdruck einer Vermutung mehr dar. Das ist genau,wessen ich mich vergewissern wollte.



Das Folgende wollte ich schon früher abschicken, war mir aber unsicher:

_Zu 99% bin ich da sicher. Ob es jemand dann doch so verwendet, kann man nie genau wissen. 
Durch zusätzliche Aussagen "Manche mussten vielleicht schon damals hässlich sein!" würde es zur Vermutung. _(... aber immer noch wird die übertragene Bedeutung ohne zusätzlichen Kontext weitgehend blockiert)

Nach Bernds Antwort ist mir klar, wo das eine Prozent herkommt. Die Blockade ist fast vollständig und ich habe nur eine Hintertür offengelassen. Allerdings kann es leicht zu Missverständnissen führen, wenn man es ohne zusätzliche Wörter verwendet. "... _und blockiert die übertragene, epistemische Bedeutung (=eine starke Vermutung haben."_


----------



## JClaudeK

Nachdem nun alles  so perfekt geklärt ist, möchte ich noch einmal kurz auf elroys folgende Bemerkung und meine Antwort zurückkommen:


elroy said:


> Und ich sehe keinen erheblichen Unterschied zu "werden".





JClaudeK said:


> "einen erheblichen Unterschied" nicht aber immerhin eine Nuance.


Man könnte so unterscheiden:
1) _Manche werden auch damals schon hässlich gewesen sein. =  Manche waren wahrscheinlich auch damals schon hässlich.
2) Manche mussten auch damals schon hässlich gewesen sein. = *Höchst*wahrscheinlich waren manche auch damals schon hässlich._


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Danke, berndf.  Da sieht man den Unterschied zwischen unseren Sprachen ganz klar: auf Italienisch ist der Satz ''_Alcune dovevano essere brutte già anche allora'' _eher als Vermutung zu verstehen, es überwiegt also die übertragene Bedeutung (dies lag auch meiner Frage zugrunde).


Nicht ganz. _Manche mussten schon damals hässlich sein_ entspräche dem italienischen Satz _Alcune *doverono* essere brutte già anche allora. _Ich nehme an, dass Du hier keine epistemischen Bedeutung erkennen würdest. Vergiss bitte nicht, dass Deutsch keine Zeitform hat, die dem romanischen Imperfekt entspricht.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Alcune *doverono* essere brutte già anche allora


Das ist etwas altmodisch: wir sagen eher _dovettero. _Aber auch mit Präteritum überwiegt der übertragene Vermutungssinn immer noch ein wenig - in meinen Ohren.  Ich denke, dass bei uns diese 'hypothetische' Bedeutung mit _dovere _unumgänglich ist.  Wir müssen ansonsten andere Ausdrücke/Umschreibungen benutzen. 
Ich bitte übrigens um Entschuldigung dafür, dass ich  Dich Italienisch anstatt Deutsch habe unter die Lupe nehmen lassen.


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Das ist etwas altmodisch: wir sagen eher _dovettero. _Aber auch mit Präteritum überwiegt der übertragene Vermutungssinn immer noch ein wenig - in meinen Ohren.  Ich denke, dass bei uns diese 'hypothetische' Bedeutung mit _dovere _unumgänglich ist.  Wir müssen ansonsten andere Ausdrücke/Umschreibungen benutzen.


Aber Du siehst wohl auch, dass der Übergang von Imperfekt zu Präteritum die nicht-übertragene Bedeutung deutlich wahrscheinlicher macht. Und auch im Italienischen kommt diese Verwendung vor. Hier ein Beispiel, dass mir zumindest vollkommen natürlich erscheint:
_Davanti agli schieramenti romani, molte città si arresero senza combattere, ma *alcune dovettero essere prese* con la forza. _(Quelle)


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> 1) _Manche werden auch damals schon hässlich gewesen sein. =  Manche waren wahrscheinlich auch damals schon hässlich.
> 2) Manche mussten auch damals schon hässlich gewesen sein. = *Höchst*wahrscheinlich waren manche auch damals schon hässlich._


 Ja, und mit anderen Modalverben kann man die Wahrscheinlichkeit weiter variieren, zum Beispiel:

_Manche __mögen/können__ auch damals schon hässlich __gewesen sein__. = Eventuell/vielleicht_ _waren manche auch damals schon hässlich._


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Aber Du siehst wohl auch, dass der Übergang von Imperfekt zu Präteritum die nicht-übertragene Bedeutung deutlich wahrscheinlicher macht. Und auch im Italienischen kommt diese Verwendung vor. Hier ein Beispiel, dass mir zumindest vollkommen natürlich erscheint:
> _Davanti agli schieramenti romani, molte città si arresero senza combattere, ma *alcune dovettero essere prese* con la forza. _(Quelle)


Es ist teilweise so, wie Du behauptest.  Dennoch hängt die Bedeutung - d.h. ob sie übertragen ist oder nicht - meiner Ansicht nach mehr vom Kontext ab als von der Zeitform.  Ich meine, ich habe die PO-Sätze an sich - isoliert - in Betracht gezogen, und da empfindet bei 'müssen/dovere' ein Italiener sofort die Existenz einer Vermutung (no matter which tense), ein Deutscher nicht.  In einem Kontext wie in Deiner schönen Quelle ist die Bedeutung ja ganz klar, im OP-Text muss man hingegen sozusagen erraten. Auch im Deutschen soll man übrigens meistens den Kontext berücksichtigen, vgl.#27.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded man said:


> "Manche mussten schon damals hässlich sein!" [...]
> Da sieht man den Unterschied zwischen unseren Sprachen ganz klar: auf Italienisch ist der Satz ''_Alcune dovevano essere brutte già anche allora'' _eher als Vermutung zu verstehen, es überwiegt also die übertragene Bedeutung


So wie auf italienisch ist es auch auf französisch.: Certaines femmes devaient _(imparfait)_ déjà être laides autrefois. (eindeutig eine Vermutung!)


----------



## Frieder

Müsste es nicht _été_ heißen?


----------



## berndf

Frieder said:


> Müsste es nicht _été_ heißen?


Nein, _devoir_ ist ein Modalverb auf das der Infinitiv folgt und nicht das Partizip Perfekt. Wir sagen ja auch _Das Kind muss schlafen_ und nicht _Das Kind muss *geschlafen_.


----------



## JClaudeK

Frieder said:


> Müsste es nicht _été_ heißen?


Möglich (aber schwerfällig) wäre: Certaines femmes devaient déjà avoir été laides autrefois. = mussten hässlich gewesen sein


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Es ist teilweise so, wie Du behauptest.  Dennoch hängt die Bedeutung - d.h. ob sie übertragen ist oder nicht - meiner Ansicht nach mehr vom Kontext ab als von der Zeitform.  Ich meine, ich habe die PO-Sätze an sich - isoliert - in Betracht gezogen, und da empfindet bei 'müssen/dovere' ein Italiener sofort die Existenz einer Vermutung (no matter which tense), ein Deutscher nicht.  In einem Kontext wie in Deiner schönen Quelle ist die Bedeutung ja ganz klar, im OP-Text muss man hingegen sozusagen erraten. Auch im Deutschen soll man übrigens meistens den Kontext berücksichtigen, vgl.#27.


Ja, da sind wir uns einig. Was ich herausarbeiten wollte war, dass Deine Behauptung


bearded man said:


> es *überwiegt* also die übertragene Bedeutung


nur für den Imperfekt haltbar ist, für den es im Deutschen keine Entsprechung gibt. Vergleicht man Vergleichbares mit Vergleichbarem (Präteritum mit Präteritum), so ist der Unterschied zwischen Deutsch und Italienisch hier schon weit weniger dramatisch.


----------

